# QG18DE in Nissan B14



## araja96 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello, i have a 98' Nissan Sunny B14 JDM with GA15DE. Car has 190k kms on odometer. Engine has timing chain noise and has seen a iacv replacement with spark plugs replacement. Compression 165 160 165 160. Using 10W30 in it. I want to swap QG18DE in my B14, QG18 has lots of low end torque as compared to GA15DE and it doesn't have throttle issues like in GA15DE. What other things should i look into while swapping QG motor into my B14?


----------

